
Canadians push back as U.S. Congress pressures Canada to reopen shared border - nithinj
https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/politics/canadians-push-back-as-u-s-congress-pressures-canada-to-reopen-shared-border-1.5019295
======
rogerkirkness
As a Canadian, this is strange. Is the idea that Canadians want to go to the
US, but can't because it's closed? Or that Americans want to come here, but
can't? It wouldn't be surprising if Americans want to come here, but why would
we want that?

------
geophile
Speaking as an American who is sick to death (possibly) of Trump, and who
spent a wonderful 9 years in Canada: Canada should, under no circumstances,
open their border to the idiots in this country. The border should be closed
indefinitely.

I have two children, 27 and 22, and I keep telling them that this country is
done for. That they should plan on escaping to a country less subject to the
whims of its idiotic minority.

